# Portugal reopens for USA visitors



## nerodog (Jun 15, 2021)

Portugal Reopens to U.S. Visitors
					

As of June 15, anyone from the United States can travel to Portugal if they provide proof of a negative COVID-19 PCR or antigen test.




					www.afar.com


----------



## Laurie (Jun 18, 2021)

Except this news, I'm watching!









						The “worrying situation” of Portugal’s rising Covid cases
					

The Minister of the Presidency, Mariana Vieira da Silva, has that the country is in a “worrying situation”, while new lockdown measures have been imposed in seven more municipalities and Lisbon has been issued with a weekend lockdown order.




					www.theportugalnews.com


----------



## Jodyv (Jun 18, 2021)

Currently, there is an airfare deal from San Francisco to Lisbon, certain dates through May of 2022 for as little as 341.00 RT


----------



## nerodog (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes..I spoke too soon!!! It's still open , the greater part of the country  is moving forward  so non essential  travel is still a go.

The greater Lisbon  area is in a weekend lockdown as numbers have risen with the Delta variant.  Vaccines are chugging along and now AZ will be 8 weeks rather than 12.  Doing 40 and up now.


Laurie said:


> Except this news, I'm watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nerodog (Jun 18, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Except this news, I'm watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolol...yes me too...like a hawk. I can't  believe  it but yes it's true.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Except this news, I'm watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very worrying at the moment. The Delta Variant  is running like crazy in certain parts of the country, one being the capital city of Lisbon. We are experienced  some reduced hours and not moving forward with openings at this time.


----------

